# Computer begeht Selbstmord?!



## Fey (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo liebe Hardware-Profis,

ich habe keine Ahnung, ob dies das richtige Forum ist, aber da ich nicht von einem Software-Problem ausgehe, probiere ich es einfach mal bei euch.

Folgender Sachverhalt:

Auf meinem Computer läuft Windows 2000. Mainboard ist von Elitegroup mit einem FSB von 100 MHz. Speicher sind 384 MB, zusammengewürfelt aus Restbeständen (Sparmaßnahmen - Schluss mit dem Falschgeiz *grummel*).

Jetzt ist es so, dass der Rechner aufgrund von Speicher-Inkompatibilität (ist eine Vermutung) hin und wieder einfriert. Ohne ersichtlichen Rythmus. Das wäre aber noch nicht mal das Schlimmste. Was so furchtbar ist, dass er (mittlerweile schon 6x) nach dem Reboot meldet, dass die *ntoskrnl.exe nicht auffindbar ist*. Und nicht nur das, es fehlt wohl der halbe WINNT-Ordner. Das konnten wir in der Reparatur-Konsole von Win2000 feststellen.

Bisher kam das Ganze 2x vor innerhalb von 1 1/2 Jahren. Doch damit nicht genug, gestern Nachmittag passierte es wieder. Leider Gottes kriege ich jetzt keinen Fuß mehr auf den Boden. Ich bin am installieren, "freeze", Reboot...und...Dateien weg. heute insgesamt 3x. Ich bin am verzweifeln.

Jetzt meine Frage: Woran kann das liegen? Kann Hardware Dateien "fressen"? Festplatte ist in Ordnung (wurde auch schon ausgetauscht), RAM wird gerade geprüft. Kann es am Mainboard liegen? Fragen über Fragen, denn ich muss meinem Chef schon einen vernünftigen Grund nennen, warum der Sch*** nicht mehr funktioniert. (Sorry, bin ein wenig aufgebracht)

Liebe Grüße von einer erwartungsvollen
Melanie


----------



## chibisuke (16. Dezember 2003)

so etwas passiert normalerweise nur bei einem Festplatten fehler. Und zwar dann wenn der inhalt der $MFT datei nicht nicht richtig geschrieben wird bzw. genau dann ein absturz erfolgt...

und der absturz kann viele gründe haben...

eventuell ein festplatten deffekt, vieleicht auch ein deffekt am IDE controler, ein deffekt an der CPU, und Arbeitsspeicher..... ja... das kann also so ziemlich alles sein...


----------



## Johannes Postler (16. Dezember 2003)

Bei solchen Probleme gehe ich meistens so vor:

1) Den PC aufs notwendigste zerlegen. Also alles ausser Mainboard, Speicher, HDD und Graka raus.
2) Probieren ob geht. Wenn ja, eine Komponente nach der anderen wieder rein.
Wenns immer noch nicht geht wirds schwer. Würde dann die einzelnen Teile in der Minimalkonfiguration austauschen und weiter probieren.

vielleicht hilfts 
tirolausserfern


----------

